# Couple From Today



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Inspired by some of the home made light boxes and diffusers on here, I decided to get my flash out from my camera bag and take a few shots of my own with one.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Stunning shots Tom. Very impressive. :thumbsup:


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

great shots. My camera won't zoom in that close  did you use a flash then?


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks! Need some more watches to photograph though. Im getting bored of doing the two I have all the time


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Micky said:


> great shots. My camera won't zoom in that close  did you use a flash then?


I used a dedicated macro lens and wireless off camera flash commanded by the camera's on board flash I had the watch on a piece of glossy photo paper and made a light box/tent with an old cardboard box and some white foam packing. I bounced the flash off the foam to get a nice diffused effect.


----------

